# ZP alternative?



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,

I normally feed ZP for two meals and one meal raw but I'm in the UK and finding it increasingly difficult to get hold of ZP. Amazon says that it will be 4-6 weeks until it will be dispatched and I've run out. Can anyone recommend a good food that I can get hold of in the UK, preferably on Amazon as it's a good, quick service. 

Will it make any difference to raw feeding also? I have Mylo who is 5 months and I will be getting a new puppy in little over a week who will be 8 weeks. Thanks


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Which ziwi is it you're trying to get hold of?

Viovet is a stockist & they ship out very fast, can't recall shipping prices though.
It's a pain that amazon is playing up, I've noticed it also  they're also probably the cheapest.

Don't know any alt food thoughsorry.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you tried Pet Planet for ZP? 
TBH there isn't a UK made kibble I would recommend, all the good ones (Acana etc) are imported. James Wellbeloved is the best of the British kibbles, but it has a LOT of filler IMO. They do a grain free, but it is bulked out with potatoes. 
What is the puppy being fed? Maybe get a bag of that for now, then you will have it ready for her.
Natural Instinct, Honeys and Wolf tucker all do complete raw diets that deliver directly to you. I would thoroughly recommend Natural Instinct, great products and customer service.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Do they have their own website? I thought you could get Acana and orijen on amazon? I'll have a look a zooplus and viovet and see. Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I have seen it on petplanet uk but I find the delivery costs really expensive.
Have you tried writing bern pet foods and asking for stores near you who sell it. I have recently found a small store near me that has Ziwipeak, Acana and Orijen in store .


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been waiting for over a month for Z/P Amazon will email me when it's in .Had to order from pet planet in the end and pay postage


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Whilst on the topic of ZP, does anyone know if fish & venison is less rich than the other varieties?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Do those pre made raw places only sell online? The delivery costs are pretty steep and I have a tiny freezer so I don't think it's feasible in the quantity they want you to order it. Zooplus do Acana and orijen but not ZP. I'm starting to hate this country


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah the minimum order limit for raw is a pain in the arse when your dog is tiny andyou've never tried them before.

pet planet do ziwipeak,just bought 1k fish&ven but the shipping can be high but i'm always ordering from there so I bought enough to get free shipping anyway.


----------

